# Bombardier



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

What value would you put on a 1966 Bombadier track sidewalk plow with V and straight plow. In good running and operating condition? Some rust on the door bottoms. Any info greatly appreciated. What does one weigh?


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Local lumberyard had one of those for a while. They sold it though. What's it like getting parts for that thing? 5K for a novelty item? I really have no clue.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

That is one cool little machine. I'm sure to the right person, its worth alot. Like a snow plow collector.:laughing:


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's one for sale, 1966 also for $6600 CAN obo.

http://barrie.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...ewalk-Tracked-Plow-Veichle-W0QQAdIdZ262286021


----------



## wildwilly (Oct 6, 2009)

I would say about 4k for it. They use these in our city for sidewalks..they are mini tanks and yes... you can get parts for them.... they haven't changed much at all since thy started making them...why change a good solid thing??weight? about a ton1/2


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

There is a guy on here selling one for 4k I believe. He cleaned it up and he has a video of if it running. It is quick and does a great job. If I could get a job subbing for the city with one of those it would be the best piece of equipment for the job. I always see the toolcats getting stuck in my city while doing the walks trying to get over piled up aprons.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

i have a 1987 version ... parts are not a problem... it weights around 4500 lbs, i have seen them sold any where from 3- 11 k for the older versions...new they are around 80k .. nothing beats those things doing sidewalks


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I would check with any local snowmobile clubs, looks like it could be a good grooming machine.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks guys. I guess it's worth the $3000. being asked for it. The straight blade does look like toast though. Too bad it doesn't have a PTO, I could hang my chipper on it. A little body work, some paint and a gallon of perfume it should be good to go.<bg>

It fits right in with my other truck:


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

You better prep it for Lybia runnin low on equipment.


----------



## wildwilly (Oct 6, 2009)

I hate you !!!!!!!!lol


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> You better prep it for Lybia runnin low on equipment.


Ring mount and 50 cal.???


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

jklawn&Plow;1268950 said:


> You better prep it for Lybia runnin low on equipment.


LMAO!:laughing:


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

jmbones;1268794 said:


> I would check with any local snowmobile clubs, looks like it could be a good grooming machine.


nope- not a good groomer because the tracks are too narrow. This is a SW48 - which literally is a SideWalk plow, 48" wide. Bombardier did make a groomer with a very similar chassis, as well as several other variations for other purposes including swamp crossing.
One could swap tracks onto the SW48 for grooming, but I suspect from the grooming sites I have read it would not be cost effective for most.


----------

